# TS4K connected to AVR HDMI port



## SATXTom (Apr 2, 2015)

Is it possible to connect the TS4K directly to an open HDMI port on my AVR instead of a TV port?

TIA
Tom


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

SATXTom said:


> Is it possible to connect the TS4K directly to an open HDMI port on my AVR instead of a TV port?
> 
> TIA
> Tom


That's how mine is set up. Why would yu not be able to?

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

SATXTom said:


> Is it possible to connect the TS4K directly to an open HDMI port on my AVR instead of a TV port?
> 
> TIA
> Tom


Yes. That's how I have one of mine setup.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SATXTom (Apr 2, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> That's how mine is set up. Why would yu not be able to?
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Thanks, just wanted to make sure it would work before I bought one.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

SATXTom said:


> Is it possible to connect the TS4K directly to an open HDMI port on my AVR instead of a TV port?
> 
> TIA
> Tom


Not only possible, but it will control the volume on the AVR automatically.


----------

